# Hello, from east central wisconsin



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

Welcome I got my packages from Greenville last year be sure to take some of the classes too.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees in 2016!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome!!


----------



## papa chrud (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Dan that is exactly what I am doing. Have been working with Joanne at Honey Bee Ware.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

